# Geo Tapajos, M. Ramirezi, A. Pulcher



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Some of the inhabitants of my 55 gallon. Will be upgrading to a 75 at some point. Tell me what you think!

Geo Tapajos (3"). Their first spawn. I didn't expect it at such a young age.



















M. Ramirezi Blue Ram (1.5"). Great pectoral trailors on this guy. No breeding yet with the female but she's still small. Definitely holds his own, even against the Geos which are twice his size.



















Aequidens Pulcher Blue Acara (2.5"). I've always thought of the Blue Acaras as the "not quite as nice" version of the Gold Saum. This guy might eventually change my mind as he already is showing great patterning and excellent finnage.




























And a couple bonus shots of my Royal Pleco (3"). Really cool clear section in his tail. He's for sale, by the way 



















Other tankmates include 3 Odessa Barbs, and 3 Serpae Tetras.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

I had originally thought the eggs in the first 2 pics were eaten by tankmates but today I see the male holding something (assuming eggs) in his mouth. Either they scooped them up and I hadn't noticed (for the last 2 weeks) or they spawned again without me noticing or seeing any eggs.

Very exciting! I will post updates as they come...


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Very beautiful little SA's! Especially those Geos!


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks! Now I just need them to ggrrroooowwwwww!


----------

